# Butter corn x snow corn



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

hi just wondering if we mated our male buttercorn with our female snowcorn what the results likely to be?
If we mated our amel motley to a buttercorn male what would the results be?

Cheers


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Butter X Snow = Amels het Anery + Caramel

Amel Motley X Butter = Amel het Caramel + Motley


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Catherine!: victory:


----------

